# Cherry nightstand build



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am going to be building something like this










From this pile of cherry










I want to incorporate some of the features from a couple of dressers I built previously such as


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Will be beautiful when you complete it. Excited to see the finished product.

George


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Gonna make 4 of them so I managed to set up 8 front legs 1 1/2" x 1 1/4" x 27 1/4". I set up and cut the top 17 1/4" at a 45 deg. 









Tomorrow hopefully I can finish fluting them and putting on a lambs tongue. Managed to glue up two side panels too


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

That looks very cool. I can't wait to see your build. Thanks for showing the bandsaw setup, I've never tilted my bandsaw table before but that looks very useful.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I'd love to see your fluting setup too if you don't mind.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

These are going to be really cool. Count me in!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like your off to a good start. I haven't seen a stack of cherry like that since Indiana. Or a snowblower. Makes me home sick. 

After sawing the bandsaw cuts what did or are you using to clean up the cut? looks like a lot of work.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Got off to a late start. Took my daughter fishing and she caught a coho 









Time with her...priceless.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> Looks like your off to a good start. I haven't seen a stack of cherry like that since Indiana. Or a snowblower. Makes me home sick. After sawing the bandsaw cuts what did or are you using to clean up the cut? looks like a lot of work. Al Nails only hold themselves.


Well it takes about a minutes on a card scraper to level it and about 30 seconds on the ROS with 120 grit. I'll work it with 150 then 180 and begin to cut the tounge. Gonna try and revise the jig for routing the flutes. The old one stopped short of where I wanted to go with it and had to carve the last 3" by hand


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Forgot pics duh!!!


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Guess I should say to save the cut offs from the bandsaw to cradle you work. Here I just staple them to a scrap piece of plywood









This way you working surface will be on a workable flat plane


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Gonna take a break and rest my hand lol. Got four of the tongues done so I'll update on how I do it. 









I use a story stick as a guide for the round parts diameter. Then a coping saw to rough it out


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Next a round file to make the center of the tongue









Then a chisel and finish up rounding over the details 









I then take a half round file and smooth out all the details 









Tongue complete. A little hand sanding later


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sweet build!


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok. Managed to put together a jig for the fluting on the legs









The base is made up from the cut offs stapled next to each other to cradle the leg, then side supports built up to a height to support the platform for the router to ride.









The deck basically pinches down on the leg to be fluted so that it won't move. It is also pinned in the front with a screw.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

The deck for the router to ride on has stops for the beginning and end of cut. 4 screws hold the deck down. I can remove the back two screws and insert each leg 









4 lefts and 4 rights. Done for now.


----------



## crazytiki (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow it is looking great can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

guglipm63 said:


> The deck for the router to ride on has stops for the beginning and end of cut. 4 screws hold the deck down. I can remove the back two screws and insert each leg
> 
> 4 lefts and 4 rights. Done for now.


That burn out is a bummer on cherry isn't it? 

Love the fixture. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm loving this build!

Nice looking legs and a great jig - Thanks!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Man,your like mcgiver.Im impressed with all the fixture making.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Somehow I missed this one but I'm all caught up now. Great work on the jig. :thumbsup:

I love the way Cherry looks when its finished. Great choice of wood and great job shaping it! :thumbsup:


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> That burn out is a bummer on cherry isn't it? Love the fixture. Al Nails only hold themselves.


I hear ya on the burn. I have a scraper to hopefully take care of that


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone. After reading so many others I figured I'd try one of these build threads. I've enjoyed so many of the others. 
Yesterday all I managed to do was glue up a couple side panels after work. Hopefully get a couple more after work today.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Love the hand cut details and that fluting jig. Ingenious!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

guglipm63 said:


> Thanks everyone. After reading so many others I figured I'd try one of these build threads. I've enjoyed so many of the others.
> Yesterday all I managed to do was glue up a couple side panels after work. Hopefully get a couple more after work today.


Build on. Post away. I don't take the time to snap the pics and realize I'm too far along to do the build thread.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Slow night last night, as far as this project goes. Got two more panels glued up









Also managed to size up the back legs by running them through the planer until they were the same size as the front, 1 1/2 x 1 1/4. Game plan after work today will be two more side panels glued up


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Accomplished what I wanted. Another 2 side panels glued up. Won't be able to get back in the shop until Wednesday as I have 3 doubles to work. Oh well, ya gotta pay to play.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

This is looking good, I'm going to enjoy following along. Thanks for the pics and clear explanation. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Quick question: how are you going to join the side panel and front panel to the corner pieces?


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Masterjer said:


> Quick question: how are you going to join the side panel and front panel to the corner pieces?


 Side panels will straight up glue to the legs since the grain is running in the same direction. The front will be mortise and tenon


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Masterjer said:


> That looks very cool. I can't wait to see your build. Thanks for showing the bandsaw setup, I've never tilted my bandsaw table before but that looks very useful.


 Is that featherboard magnetic?


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

landman said:


> Is that featherboard magnetic?


Yes. Twist the knobs and it turns the magnets on ( or should I say sets them). Twist back the other way and release.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

guglipm63 said:


> Side panels will straight up glue to the legs since the grain is running in the same direction. The front will be mortise and tenon


I like that kind of joinery. You gain a great deal of strength having the sides one unit.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Are these the same fluting jigs you used for your daughters dresser build some months back? I really enjoyed seeing that piece.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Masterjer said:


> Are these the same fluting jigs you used for your daughters dresser build some months back? I really enjoyed seeing that piece.


actually I created a new one for this. Reason was that the previous jig would not cut the last three inches from the tongue and I had to finish it by carving by hand. This time what I set up for was to have the router bit as far out as possible allowing me to take the router past the tongue. I hope that makes sense. 









Then carve 









This was my previous jig









Sorry the last ones a bit blurry but I think you get an idea of what I mean


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank for letting us through the entire process. Interesting.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Well I finally got back at it. I rough sized the sides to about 3/8" oversize and sanded them flat with 120 grit. 









One more midnight shift and a weekend off to get this thing going. Of course that's if I don't get any wife interruptious stuff


----------



## shadowjfaith (Mar 31, 2014)

guglipm63 said:


> Of course that's if I don't get any wife interruptious stuff


Good luck with that :laughing: been following progress, glad to see you're back at it. Looking good so far.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok after a slight distraction to change out the attic ladder that had broken I got on the mortise and tenon fronts. Should I mention that I cut them 3 inches too long?









Oops oh well, at least I can cut off and redo. So that's what happened and now to tweet the joints for proper fit.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Nice Work*

Nice job I to like cherry it fun to work with, love your photos great detail And is better to be 3'' to long than short just my opinion.

Jerry


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Haha. I just did a similar thing this week. I am building 2 nightstands to match the dresser and bed I built my daughter. I made the nightstands 3" too tall which would look weird next to the bed. Luckily, I checked the measurements of the beg again before I glued them together with the web frames I built. I was able to cut the legs down before final glue up. 

.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok. Time to get all jiggie again. Need to make flutes across the top front piece. The piece is 1 1/2 inches wide and I mark off lines every 3/8 inch. 









The jig allows the board to be advanced, clamped, then run the plunge router across. 43 times on each of the four boards


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Flute-o-matic.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry, I Don't know why these pictures don't sequence in the order I placed them.










It's time consuming but looks nice in the end.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Masterjer said:


> Haha. I just did a similar thing this week. I am building 2 nightstands to match the dresser and bed I built my daughter. I made the nightstands 3" too tall which would look weird next to the bed. Luckily, I checked the measurements of the beg again before I glued them together with the web frames I built. I was able to cut the legs down before final glue up. .


glad yours worked out like mine. That's rare for me. I think sometimes I get ahead of myself. BRW do share pictures of your nightstands too


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

guglipm63 said:


> glad yours worked out like mine. That's rare for me. I think sometimes I get ahead of myself. BRW do share pictures of your nightstands too


Meant BTW


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I'll get some pics up here later in the week. I already did a build thread on the dresser, and the nightstands are pretty much identical except for the height and adding 2 doors instead of a bank of drawers.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Well finally squeezed in some time to get back on this. Started some glue ups on the sides









Two down, six to go


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Looking good, awesome job thus far


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Well I'm back at this one. Had to set it aside for the summer and do other interests. Made the drawers out of sycamore


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

For some reason, I'm only able to upload one picture at a time. SMH


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Put drawer faces on for one pair


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

And the other pair, plus made the tops









Now the fun part, sanding, and more sanding


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking so nice, I like it all so far, :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I haven't read through all of this thread yet, but it is looking nice!!!


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing looking forward to the bottom details now


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking great. Just read the whole build and enjoyed it all. Great process and great job on pics and build details.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Well I was able to finish 2 of them


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Great details on the corners.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

What is the finish?


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

Very fun thread, you should be proud of your work, the pieces turned out great. I was very impressed with the fluting and the jigs you built to accomplish the job. Thanks for taking the time to post.
Ed


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

was2ndlast said:


> What is the finish?


 I used Danish oil on these


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Finished and delivered the last two for Christmas. Done and done 









Thanks everyone for looking


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Those look great. Makes me want to build some for my house!


----------

